# LA Lakers win third straight NBA Title



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not a Laker Fan, but...................

I think we tend to forget how difficult it really is to win three championships in a row in any major sport. The NBA went almost 30 years without a team achieving that level of success. The recent spate of threepeats shouldn't diminish the fact that it's a quite a feat.

Congrats to the Lakers! :goodjob:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I absolutely hate the Lakers, and they shouldn't even have BEEN in the championship series. BUT, I must say that they played well against New Jersey. If it wasn't for incompetent referees in game 6 of their series with Sacramento, it would have only been a two-peat. I could swear that when one elbows another's head off, that's a foul. Could be wrong though.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

After living in Chicago for 20+ years, and being in town/seeing the Bulls' "three-peat" championship, and their rings in the early 90's, I gotta say...

I have never seen a more boring Championship in the NBA.

Did anyone catch the "news conferences" after the game? I've never seen a team just win a championship be so uninspired, un-excited, nor even happy! Yeah, there were the locker room celebrations, but the expressions on the faces/demeanors of the Lakers killed me. It was as if their attitude was "Eh...big deal..._another _championship. So what?" Ugh. How disappointing.

And I'm not basing my opinion on the king of boring, monotone press conferences himself, Shaq. Then again, when you can get away with murder in the paint every night, I guess he's entitled to be however he wants to be.

--BearsFan


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Pro basketball does little to nothing for me, but I was wondering how often the NBA championship is decided _before_ the NHL championship?

I seem to recall the NBA going later, almost to July sometimes, while the NHL seems to wrap up before that. But maybe I'm just imagining it?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

BearsFan, I thought the exact samething, it seemed like Shaq didn't really care about the victory? When the buzzer sounded and all the Lakers got smiles on their faces, Shaq didn't. Then Stern awarded him the MVP trophy and instead of holding it up and celebrating, he just tossed it aside for other teammates to play with. It seems like all these titles and awards are starting to bore him.

Ryan, I'm not sure, it does seem like the NBA season ended sooner this year.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

The NHL took a 2 1/2 week break for the Olympics, although they compressed their schedule a little so the playoffs are only about 1 1/2 weeks later this year.



> _Originally posted by Ryan _
> *Pro basketball does little to nothing for me, but I was wondering how often the NBA championship is decided before the NHL championship?
> 
> I seem to recall the NBA going later, almost to July sometimes, while the NHL seems to wrap up before that. But maybe I'm just imagining it? *


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, forgot the break. So the NBA isn't early, the NHL is running a little late. Plus we had a bunch of seven gamers this playoffs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

the NBA is fixed like WWF, and the refs called it as Stern's wanted it, in the Kings 6 th game.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robgreer _
> *the NBA is fixed like WWF, and the refs called it as Stern's wanted it, in the Kings 6 th game. *


Uh, OK...

Everyone just needs to face the fact the Lakers are the best team currently in the NBA. Yea, they get the calls, but that is what the champions get and that is why if Sacramento eventually gets over LA, they will feel much better. You need to get over it. :bang


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Uh, OK...
> ...


As much as it's hard for me to admit it as a Bulls fan, I wonder if Phil Jackson's Bulls championship teams would have a shot at dethroning the Lakers.

I'm not so sure the Bulls could win...what a fantasy series that would be!

--BearsFan


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the first dynasty would win, but the second would be close. You can't ignore how good Michael Jordan was. I'm sure he would have carried the other Bulls... What a great matchup!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DBSOgre _
> *I absolutely hate the Lakers, and they shouldn't even have BEEN in the championship series. BUT, I must say that they played well against New Jersey. If it wasn't for incompetent referees in game 6 of their series with Sacramento, it would have only been a two-peat. I could swear that when one elbows another's head off, that's a foul. Could be wrong though. *


While I agree that the Kings got robbed in game 6 - they only have themselves to blame for losing game 7. If they had made one additional free-throw (they missed many), they would have won the series in regulation.

Free throws are a statement of concentration and discipline. Sacramento just didn't have it.

BTW, I am a Laker HATER. The celebrity worship at the games is nauseating. I couldn't care less if Jack and Denzel are there and where they are sitting. Just play the friggin' game.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I think the first dynasty would win, but the second would be close. You can't ignore how good Michael Jordan was. I'm sure he would have carried the other Bulls... What a great matchup! *


After watching MJ dispatch my home team two years in a row in the finals, I have ultimate respect for MJ. He was fundamentally the best player ever.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Uh, OK...
> 
> Everyone just needs to face the fact the Lakers are the best team currently in the NBA. Yea, they get the calls, but that is what the champions get and that is why if Sacramento eventually gets over LA, they will feel much better. You need to get over it. :bang *


Couldn't of written it any better myself. 
How many calls did Jordan get against the Lakers in the finals?
Answer: A lot!
How many calls did/does Jordan get in his career? 
Answer: A lot! 
How many calls does Shaq get in his career? 
Answer: A lot! It's his turn. 
How many calls should be called against Shaq when they hit Shaq? 
Answer: More. 
How many refs in the league are biased against the Lakers? 
Answer: 1 - Steve Javie. 
How many refs in the league are biased against the Kings? Answer: 0

Nice bang shot James and a most excellent picture of your 3-time MVP. 

Hey folks! It's just the Lakers turn now. Bulls had their turn recently just like the Sixers, Lakers and Celtics before. Before you know it, Kobe and Shaq will be in Memphis and Sacramento won't have anything to worry about it.


----------

